# Looking into some ASPC Mares



## Tremor (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking into buying an ASPC sometime this year and I'm caught on two younger mares.

I would love it if somebody who's been in the breed for awhile could let me email them I would love to hear your opinions. The two mares that I've been looking at are priced at $500. One of the mare's has BOTH parents that are HOF and have been to Congress as well.

I am not sure of anything else and I would love to look into your guys' minds!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 20, 2012)

Tremor, you can email me @ [email protected]


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd be more than happy to lend my $0.02 of help.

[email protected]

Dr Taylor


----------



## Lewella (Jan 20, 2012)

Feel free to email me as well - [email protected]


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 21, 2012)

Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sandee (Jan 24, 2012)

And when you decide we ALL want pictures!


----------

